# October 2010 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Spirit Thyme (28 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Visibre (27 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

apachiedragon (19 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SamboStar (19 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Sullivan17 (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

cosmomomo (9 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (6 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wallaby (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ShadowSpazzz (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

horseluver50 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MightyEventer (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

hrsrdr (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Rowzy (0 votes)


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

cool horses!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I forgot which one I voted for, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

ooooh I finished third


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow they are all aweosme costumes everyone!  good work


----------



## DressageAndJumperider1997 (Nov 20, 2010)

These r all really cute


----------

